# DoorDash Sundays Suck



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I just declined 100 offers in less than 30 minutes. Has anyone else noticed that Sundays absolutely blow on DD? Thinking about not even turning the app on on Sundays. My AR dropped from 20% to 0%. I'm not driving for peanuts with gas at $6 a gallon.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I just declined 100 offers in less than 30 minutes. Has anyone else noticed that Sundays absolutely blow on DD? Thinking about not even turning the app on on Sundays. My AR dropped from 20% to 0%. I'm not driving for peanuts with gas at $6 a gallon.


It’s market dependent but I’m hearing summer in general sucks. Not doing as good as I hoped


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> It’s market dependent but I’m hearing summer in general sucks. Not doing as good as I hoped


Summer's aren't terrible. This is Sunday specific where I am.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

too many kids ordering


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sundays have always been the "best", but only because chick fil a is closed.

All you have to do is get away from all the fast food places, and do some shop n pay if you have to.

You're never going to make what you used to, just have to position yourself for a few good orders, and stay away from fast food "hotspots".


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

For me, DD has been decent. Not great but decent. It's UE that's been useless. This is every day of the week. I'll get no offers for an hour and then it'll rain $2, $3 and $4 fecal matter offers on me for a while. If I'm near a Walmart, it will shower me with those trash offers. Then it will go back to nothing.

One countermeasure to the slowdown: move to a better area. I drove last week in a suburb with less apartments than where I normally drive and that worked out well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sundays have always been the "best", but only because chick fil a is closed.
> 
> All you have to do is get away from all the fast food places, and do some shop n pay if you have to.
> 
> You're never going to make what you used to, just have to position yourself for a few good orders, and stay away from fast food "hotspots".


I feel fortunate. My Micky Dees is mostly good.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's the thing. Its trial and error to find out which places you can pick up from and which you can't.

Not all locations will waste your time, but the ones that do generally are not worth going back to.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I don't do DD, but I know delivery drivers tend to clean up 5-9pm on Sundays since it tends to have very high demand at least in my market.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I just declined 100 offers in less than 30 minutes. Has anyone else noticed that Sundays absolutely blow on DD? Thinking about not even turning the app on on Sundays. My AR dropped from 20% to 0%. I'm not driving for peanuts with gas at $6 a gallon.


I don't do deliveries so this is me talking out of my ass but what areas are you doing?

I'd think N. Scottsdale would be good. Lazy rich people. 

Does DD let you do any areas or is it split into smaller areas? 

Other than that I got nothing.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

New2This said:


> I don't do deliveries so this is me talking out of my ass but what areas are you doing?
> 
> I'd think N. Scottsdale would be good. Lazy rich people.
> 
> ...


I usually switch it up between N Scottsdale and Kierland. It's still a Sunday phenomenon.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Normally Sundays are good for me and I can easily make $150-180 in 5-6 hrs on maybe 6-7 orders. Yesterday, I made $70 in 4 orders and went home. Everything I accepted paid what I accepted them for, for stupid miles. I went home after the Daves BBQ order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sunday dinner rush 5 to 9 has always been one of my best nights. On DD specifically Sunday evening is usually very good. Since many times I see restaurants aren't that busy on Sunday nights, I have always attributed it to a reduced amount of DD drivers working Sunday evenings.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Sunday dinner rush 5 to 9 has always been one of my best nights. On DD specifically Sunday evening is usually very good. Since many times I see restaurants aren't that busy on Sunday nights, I have always attributed it to a reduced amount of DD drivers working Sunday evenings.


Sunday dinner is pretty good. However, in my area, the time span is much narrower. 
I would say between 5:15 and 7:30 pm. Around 8 we roll up the sidewalks and go beddy bye.
Except for the stay open late chains, almost no restaurant accepts new orders after 8:30 on Sundays.
This past weekend was the worst for me *this year*, barely passed $150 per day, while the previous weekend was the best, around $250 per day, same hours, not holiday.
The breakfast hours were especially dead this weekend.
Go figure.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my case it was the opposite, dd promos were +$5, around 6pm I went about an hour and a half without receiving a single request. At around 9:30 pm I received a kfc double for $20, first customer was $12 no tip in app but gave me $5 cash tip and the customer was nice enough to text me after accepting that she was going to tip me cash, second customer was $8 with $0 tip.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I usually go out all day Sunday and stop around 5-7pm (depends on my mood and the groove). I decided to go out around 6pm this past Sunday, BIG MISTAKE I was back home by 730. Maps were all red hot on fire on all apps barely any offers and the ones that did pop up were awful.


----------

